# 3000gt VR4



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

I started missing my VR4 a whole lot recently. And at work I had been doing a LOT of fine detail work while restoring the cockpit of a C47A airplane. So the craving to paint overtook me and I bought 3 models, Audi R8, Mazda RX7 and of course the Mitsubishi 3000gt I miss so much.

My plan is to make a model as close to real as I can. Replicating every small detail, down to the rips in the leather.

After seeing whiskeyrats modifications to the charger and noticing the flaws in body shape I went over it in detail, and didn't find anything wrong about the shape of the car or undercarriage. only thing that actually bothered me that the engine only seems to have one turbo, and I don't consider myself skilled enough to fabricate one juuust yet.

But here you can see my work area. It's just my desk, and having the laptop there is good for research and music of course.









The original car before I sold it









What I did first was the exhaust, it seemed like a straightforward piece and I knew what colors I'd need. But for me it kills the realism of a model if it's too clean. so after I painted it black and then a thin coat of dark brown I found a rough sponge and lightly dabbed it with light brown.









Tonight I got a little bit more adventurous and tackled the undercarriage. since most cars in Iceland get rustproofing as they get imported it was easy. I sprayed with plastic primer which have a nice rough texture and then went over it with matte black, then the plastics got gloss black. once I had the color down I had a small bowl of thinner, and put a drop of light brown into the thinner. The drop of color will stay in place but if I dip the brush into it I'll just get a thin film of color. This is good because now I can apply a thin film of dirt into crevices and do a light coat instead of painting thick and covering the previous color. Then once that was done I half diluted the same color and loaded a bristle and used my finger to spray droplets all over to get the splashing dirt stuck there.

This is how it looks with the exhaust test fitted









Here you can see the undercarriage without the exhaust and the missing turbo on the rear bank.








Also, a dark brownbasecoat with a highly diluted light brown makes for a pretty realistic rust effect(notice the headers).

I'll post more once I get more work done


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

That is one oddball "dual exhaust" Mitsu had on that car. 
Everything channeled through one muffler, and then back to the other side for show.

I'm sure your car will embody the great cold north when you are finished! 


___________________________

_www.nongmoproject.org_


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

Full Flaps! said:


> That is one oddball "dual exhaust" Mitsu had on that car.
> Everything channeled through one muffler, and then back to the other side for show.


The exhaust had a valve in it. When it was in normal mode the valve would be open and flow through both pipes. In sport mode it would close and be a single exit and louder.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice. I like the chassis, and the painting underside.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I vividly remember the first one of those I saw. Driving by a Mazda/Mitsu dealer late at night, this curvy red exotic was in the showroom. Thought they had started selling Ferraris.


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

vypurr59 said:


> Very Nice. I like the chassis, and the painting underside.


Thank you, I hope I continue to improve as I paint more.



Rondo said:


> I vividly remember the first one of those I saw. Driving by a Mazda/Mitsu dealer late at night, this curvy red exotic was in the showroom. Thought they had started selling Ferraris.


Hah, I can believe that. My friend once borrowed my car and picked up a chick. She believed him when he said it was a Ferrari.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

The undercoating looks like multi paint "spec" paint, thats has specs in it as you spray, is that?

LOOKS GREAT tho!


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> The undercoating looks like multi paint "spec" paint, thats has specs in it as you spray, is that?
> 
> LOOKS GREAT tho!


just matte black base coat, then load a bristle with thinned out light brown and use a finger to spray the droplets from the brush. it's messy but it works because messy was the desired effect


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

Well... tonight was my first go at airbrushing. it wasn't perfect but a step in the right direction though.











The undercarriage only has some small detail work left. I'll post once that's ready.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

G3ML1NGZ said:


> just matte black base coat, then load a bristle with thinned out light brown and use a finger to spray the droplets from the brush. it's messy but it works because messy was the desired effect


So then, paint brush, "Splatter painted" is how you did that? Dip the brush into the desired paint hold the end of the brush handle and fling it at the top to get it "spatter" onto the surface?

Interesting! Nicely done tho! You had me fooled by it looking like that spatter paint in a spray can "effect"!

I did that to a '65 Chevy pick up some time ago, that will be the only Chevy I restore (its falling apart after years of travel) and well was done in honors to my Schools colors.. Whole truck painted silver, then red and black "splatter" and then 2 stripes one red, one black, with no splatter paint on them.... Looks pretty good, BUT I want to repair it has a few parts loose and the interior glass needs re-glued and the top of the cab re-glued as its a separate part. 

And yes, it is a messy way to do that but.....how else could you get the same effect? Ya know?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe the technique used was to load a toothbrush with paint and rake your finger upon the bristles to make the paint spatter off the bristles at the floor pan. While I have not tried this to spatter an under carriage, I have used this for an R/C Car body, to make it appear as stars, behind a celestial mural.


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

vypurr59 said:


> I believe the technique used was to load a toothbrush with paint and rake your finger upon the bristles to make the paint spatter off the bristles at the floor pan. While I have not tried this to spatter an under carriage, I have used this for an R/C Car body, to make it appear as stars, behind a celestial mural.


You are correct!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 11, 2014)

slotcardan said:


> as a 3000 Owner myself,,, do not forget the cracked defroster vents under the front windshield. (broken active areo actuator also, LOL)


lol. all too true. But since my car was in Iceland most of it's life the heat never got intense enough to crack those vents. But the AA... yeah, that was shot.


----------

